# 36-24-36 Brick House



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lets rock.....i got my funk on....:banana:............i love to whistle.....get ready Rae and others......lets boogie.....roflmao




[YOUTUBE]rrBx6mAWYPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its the soulllllll trainnnnnnn....with elk dog.....lol



[YOUTUBE]2xJWQPdG7jE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BOz3p6k5O2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i got down with a snow shovel until i made to the tractor...then i locked the hubs in and got serious with snow removal....lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Were you twerking again?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6sIjSNTS7Fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<doin' da Big Butt Boogie around the room...> This is kinda like twerking, yeah?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Were you twerking again?


i am now.......i may break this chair....lol...get ya heels on and one of them slinky dresses....lets roll......:banana:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Chase this.

[YOUTUBE]KF5oKHm2FAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Uufw4zf3dA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elkhound said:


> i am now.......i may break this chair....lol...get ya heels on and one of them slinky dresses....lets roll......:banana:


LOL, haven't you seen? I'm wearing red sparkles with my purple gloves up to the elbows!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]f2UmP6C9rcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OB28fTKSds"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OB28fTKSds[/ame]

My kids and I used to dance our socks off to this 

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<tossing a skimpy, sparkly number over to SimplerTimez...> Get in here. I don't want to be the only trashy chick dancing!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shoveling is ok to get off the porch......but



true ******** go big....lol



now i can get truck out if emergency arises...lol




ETA:.....i think i hijacked my own thread....lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Elk... maybe you could get that guy Fox just posted a pic of in the Make It Up thread to come by and give you a hand.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I been hoarding 'em up for a Friday night brass thread. It's not funky, but it works it.

[YOUTUBE]F0F9weUYGag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, I can dance to that Suss.  <slink>


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Dvt9wjObDAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]LjG7-5kbevo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<falling from exhaustion...> We need more LADIEZ!!!!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]0ApstMKNEMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay, my alter ego will dance here in the kitchen too  Inspired by a photo a friend gave to me of a white female wolf, which he thought depicted my spirit (he's part Native American)

View attachment 23570​And a good song for her...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rkgm1yGgbM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rkgm1yGgbM[/ame]

~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]9z1dFw7WZa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shake it ST.....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> LOL, haven't you seen? I'm wearing red sparkles with my purple gloves up to the elbows!


Yeah saw you in that other thread. You sure know how to make the rest of us feel like Maude. LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<sliding a feather boa over to Leslie...> You are NEVER Maude, sweetie!!! Come shake that thang.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It's got all the best country stuff.....coveralls, pickup trucks and train tracks....

[youtube]AHcjjxYbgNM[/youtube]


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]P1t6bvY1aWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lets get close.........


[YOUTUBE]COiIC3A0ROM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]pQ9pYwCKopE[/youtube]


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

[youtube]1rggldf1c6c[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

For you firearms aficianados

[youtube]gsqywc7fnqE[/youtube]


look closer, they're there in the beginning. LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am ready to be used..........lol.....use me up


[YOUTUBE]1ROGOHNSEBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And for my other alter ego...

View attachment 23571​
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij4gc8iBDaI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij4gc8iBDaI[/ame]

<cackles and runs away>

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpQSZSEDztk[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

SimplerTimez said:


> And for my other alter ego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you sure look good in the morning sun.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]tf41aEFLCJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]yKARIsNyhwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

to yall.........................



[YOUTUBE]QPoTGyWT0Cg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

elkhound said:


> [YOUTUBE]tf41aEFLCJQ[/YOUTUBE]


That is one of my all-time favorites Elk, thank you!!!

~ST

(besides, that's why I'm on ST mostly at night...due to my alter ego)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]BICzj5y9jK4[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:




[YOUTUBE]sYi7uEvEEmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I know I am not an ST regular, but Elk has my attention.. Bill Withers?? Hail yeah.

And I will add some Bootsie!

[YOUTUBE][ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nph4Ln9BX2E[/ame][/YOUTUBE]

Or some Curtis Mayfield (digging the scene with a gangster lean) or Minnie Ripperton or O Jays or Sly and the Family Stone or Betty Davis (Miles' wife..funky, nasty gal).
Funk is what I love the most. I've got it all.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And for vicker, who knows what he missed in miss-no-hair-dye-for-you-Mister?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRiGpJl9qA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRiGpJl9qA[/ame]

~ST <ducking and running yet again>


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Only way to describe my mood tonight is loud. LOL

[youtube]xjkEh0Ou4vM[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

all are welcome...all music too.....enjoy it while ya can cause if i stay to long i will be drifting to the PNW sound and its all over but the cryin......lol


its already floating in the back of my brain box and wont be long now...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]qv5pagal-ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, now, if we're doing Bootsy....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_84x4wFaoE[/ame]


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqqAnjY2Rmo[/ame]

Though this may be my favorite.. for the sentiment..and the groove.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Dang kids! Interuptin my grown up play time. I fed him last night...just like I do every Thursday. Theyr're so needy!

[YOUTUBE]XS-gwb8eSc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Digging Goth Cabaret lately too.

[youtube]tjuBV4NbCng[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

And no Funk Night is complete without...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhWZTSyD2mw[/ame]


I must've danced to this song a thousand times. :banana:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't think I can post the video here for the content.. or even the album cover..
but Betty Davis, Miles Davis' wife, does the raw, raw funk.
May I suggest Betty Davis - Nasty Gal or Getting Kicked Off.

be forewarned. It is not your usual sound, but I love her!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NrjQUo37y9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, chickenista, I think it's just you 'n me, kid, who are the Funkaholics.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ok...i cant stand it any longer...i got a rocket on my rump and headed to Raes house then on to to wyld thangs house then to who knows where....maybe mars.....i speak martian ya know....Ak Ohum Oktay Weez...Barsoom.

i am homesick.................

breath out so i can breath you in...........!!!!!!!!!!!!


[YOUTUBE]eBG7P-K-r1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

WooT! I wasn't gonna break the Funk groove, but it IS FFF 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtfE72Ni9_Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtfE72Ni9_Y[/ame]

~ST


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Raeven said:


> Well, chickenista, I think it's just you 'n me, kid, who are the Funkaholics.


I'm used to it.
Oh..so used to it.

And I do the Blues too, but am pickier about what moves me.
Funk just does it.
I have such a massive, massive collection and some of it is so obscure.
Lived for many, many years with a music junkie.
Over 10,000 recordings, old jazz vinyl etc..
I sure miss his collection, but I have a lot of my own.

Let me know what you think of Miss Betty.
It is a special kind of funk.
It's sooo..... dark, and smoky and raw and sexy... Getting Kicked Off just gives me chills...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey!

[YOUTUBE]cDjnB_61k58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7aDBgUUs3A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7aDBgUUs3A[/ame]

Returning you to your regularly scheduled funk/soul groove

~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]ax6UXyAXSZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

For you Funk-a-holics

[youtube]ijxS96Ar1Jo[/youtube]


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c8cKm4qC9M&list=RD8c8cKm4qC9M[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

chickenista said:


> Let me know what you think of Miss Betty.
> It is a special kind of funk.
> It's sooo..... dark, and smoky and raw and sexy... Getting Kicked Off just gives me chills...


Great stuff!! Thank you!! 

I love this kind of stuff, too... and have at times gotten grief for that as well. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPW_w68fTHA[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK back to my cabaret noir

[youtube]1D-1svpUyoM[/youtube]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

All right, slow dance time, everyone grab a partner.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBJl5BH4Ycg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBJl5BH4Ycg[/ame]

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, Leslie, who could forget THAT one??

Oh... and your feather boa just tickled Elk's nostrils...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGkECbnFTFU&list=RDEGkECbnFTFU[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qi9sLkyhhlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am headed to the Hoh to run naked thru the forest with mick,wyld and laura.....film that nat geo.....,roflmao


[YOUTUBE]q73Jb8ChjuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Raeven said:


> Great stuff!! Thank you!!
> 
> I love this kind of stuff, too... and have at times gotten grief for that as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am LOVING the Goth Caberet!
Thank you for turning me on to it!
Love, love, love, love it.

Evil Night Together is not too different from the Betty Davis.
Not at all..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]rhzmNRtIp8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldW8jtV2jG0[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

chickenista... I hear you on the experimental jazz. I guess I'm just not sophisticated enough musically to appreciate it. I need a beat, melody and harmonies -- and then I can love about anything.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And kickin' in some blues

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8XTlE_X_VU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8XTlE_X_VU[/ame]

~ST


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY3vgBzgYn4[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]xQ04WbgI9rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]8ljc0oNKxVQ[/youtube]


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I just discovered this guy..
I am sure I am late to the game..
but he drives me absolutely wild!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5LzfWDqknw[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^ boa music there lady ^^^

Oops, that was for TI's link 

~ST


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-3YxY_eAfc&feature=share[/ame]

And this is all about growing your own food and sticking it to the man and being prepared!!
Making our lifestyle go down smooth.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

check it out chickenista.....homestead tunes



[YOUTUBE]VvcohzJvviQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And this, for a little noir sax.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kstfCusTJQo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kstfCusTJQo[/ame]

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK9Oj9lDf78[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]h_L4Rixya64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

This is why masons do it in the mud. LMAO

[YOUTUBE]rrBx6mAWYPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d01smJlHhQA[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And now for something completely different...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S6FME7tPvo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S6FME7tPvo[/ame]

Chickenista, I share your DH's eclectic taste. Mine runs a huge spectrum 

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And my personal favorite of Adam's:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NsKG2Fv2Wc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NsKG2Fv2Wc[/ame]

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWuXmfgXVxY[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

SimplerTimez said:


> ^^^ boa music there lady ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ~ST


Feather boa and nothing else LOL


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

A couple from Badfinger:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwbTHl6C56U[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3TOcw7taBo[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]ZrRbJRTRGeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Feather boa and nothing else LOL




SMOKIN ..........:kiss: :flame: :angel: :kiss: :flame: :gaptooth:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Gotta go wayyyyyyyyyyy back for some more classics.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttjh_kK62lY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttjh_kK62lY[/ame]

~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]LdRxXID_b28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Feather boa and nothing else LOL


But, but...what about that sword? 

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUbMWtUyIIE[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

She watches hopefully as he comes across the dance floor. Standing hesitantly in front of her with his hands stuffed in his pockets, he kicks uncertainly at a shoe as he mumbles,"Umm...Wanna dance?" 

[YOUTUBE]04rClGsbWp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]X9UYGimYvLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]i055VEvnLA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Elky, ******** don't HAVE to go just big, they could also chose to go loud, fast, or in the truly purest form of redneckness go big, fast, and loud at the same time!!! LOLOL As in a monster truck plowing snow!!!!!! My personal favorite!!!!!:goodjob:


----------

